# dalaran



## traxlerboy (6. November 2008)

was glaoubt ihr kan man dalaran schon betreten und wenn ja wie komm ich hin 


falls nicht was glaubt ihr wie sie auschaut und wo sie stehn wird

danke


----------



## Diabolus Dark (6. November 2008)

Wenn Du das Boot / den Zeppelin nach Nordend findest kannst auch Dalaran schon betreten, da es sich dort befindet...


----------



## ANubiZzz (6. November 2008)

Dalaran kannst du erst ab nxt DO betreten da es dir vorher nicht möglich ist nach nordend zu reisen.

Wie es in dalaran ausirht kannst du sehen wenn u auf den link klickst!

http://www.buffed.de/features/3232/neu-beta-show?folge=5

Anu


----------



## lavax (6. November 2008)

Selber nachdenken geht um die Uhrzeit wahrscheinlich noch nich -_-°
Wieso sollte man denn die Haupstadt von Northrend jetzt schon betreten können?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Dalaran ist die Hauptstadt von Nordend.

Im Gegensatz zu Shat ist sie nicht zwischen Sehern und Aldor aufgeteilt sondern klassisch zwischen Horde und Allianz

Dalaran schwebt hoch oben in der Luft.

wie kommt man da hin:

- Als Mage kann man sich selber ab Level 71 dort hinporten (einfacher Prequest nötig)
- Sobald man als Mage Level 74 erreicht hat, kann man andere nach Dalaran porten. (ka ob Prequest nötig)
- alle anderen kommen über einen einfachen Prequest ab Level 74 nach Dalaran.

Wenn man dort ist kann man hin und zurück natürlich durch seinen Ruhestein.
Außerdem gibt es unterhalb von Dalaran am Boden ein Port (funktioniert erst wenn man mindestens 1x in Dalaran war)
(Zudem soll es später einen sehr teuren Ring zu kaufen geben der einen nach Dalaran portet, sone Art zweiter Ruhestein. Weiß ich aber nur aus zweiter Hand)

In Dalaran gibt es Lehrer, ne Bank und Ports in alle Städte, inlusive Shat. Ein AH gibt es nicht


----------



## Pepper1991 (6. November 2008)

Wie die "Vorschreiber" hier schon bemerkt haben kannst nur noch nicht nach Dalaraan, erst mit der Erweiterung kannst dich von nem Mage porte lassen, oder eben wenn du die Flugfähigkeit mit 76 hast hinfliegen. Das einzige was du immoment amchen kannst ist den Krater wo einst Dalarran war, im Vorgebierge der Hügellandes bestaunen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> Wie die "Vorschreiber" hier schon bemerkt haben kannst nur noch nicht nach Dalaraan, erst mit der Erweiterung kannst dich von nem Mage porte lassen, oder eben wenn du die Flugfähigkeit mit 76 hast hinfliegen. Das einzige was du immoment amchen kannst ist den Krater wo einst Dalarran war, im Vorgebierge der Hügellandes bestaunen.



Neeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1) man kommt auch ohne Flugfähigkeit ab 74 nach Dalaran (quest)

2) Flugfähigkeit ist ab 77


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dalaran ist die Hauptstadt von Nordend.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Shat ist sie nicht zwischen Sehern und Aldor aufgeteilt sondern klassisch zwischen Horde und Allianz
> 
> ...



Why kann ich alleine als mage ab lev 71 hin, aber alle anderen erst ab lev 74, verstehe die logik nicht!


----------



## matic (6. November 2008)

> Why kann ich alleine als mage ab lev 71 hin, aber alle anderen erst ab lev 74, verstehe die logik nicht!


Dann erkläre mir mal die Logik, dass Druiden mit 68 fliegen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilgard (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Neeee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ab 78! such gleich ma den thread von blizz


----------



## Pepper1991 (6. November 2008)

Mhm...dann hatte ich doch noch iwi falsche erinnerung aus der Buffed-Beta-Show^^


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir mal die Logik, dass Druiden mit 68 fliegen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, das ist mir auch wieder neu, wusste ich net^^
wusste ich es doch ich spiele die falsche klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilgard (6. November 2008)

Allgemein

    * Die Spieler werden nicht gleich zu Beginn in Northrend fliegen können. Damit die Zonen erst zu Fuß erkundet werden müssen, werden die Flugmounts erst ab Level 77 freigeschaltet!


sorry war früher auf jedenfall mal 78 die rede


----------



## M18 (6. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Why kann ich alleine als mage ab lev 71 hin, aber alle anderen erst ab lev 74, verstehe die logik nicht!



weil das eine teleportieren is und das andre eben portal und des schon immer unterschiedliche lvl vorraussetzungen hatte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Vilgard schrieb:


> ab 78! such gleich ma den thread von blizz



Bevor du dir jetzt ein Wolf suchst:

Mein Beta Schami kann seit Level 77 fliegen!



bruderelfe schrieb:


> Why kann ich alleine als mage ab lev 71 hin, aber alle anderen erst ab lev 74, verstehe die logik nicht!



das is wie in der Religion

Blizzards Wege sind unergründlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Ja da sind halt mal die Magier bevorzugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deswegen konnte man sich auch auf den Testservern ein Portal nach Dalaran für 2000 Gold kaufen, na wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (6. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bevor du dir jetzt ein Wolf suchst:
> 
> Mein Beta Schami kann seit Level 77 fliegen!



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass er sich zwei Posts darüber schon korrigiert hat!?


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass er sich zwei Posts darüber schon korrigiert hat!?




egal, wichtig ist, das ich keine Gelegenheit zum Klugscheißern auslasse!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit @ Nepokat

Jau das war in der Beta echt abgefahren, wobei man sagen muss, dass da Kohle ja nix wichtiges war.

Ich könnte mir aber dennoch vorstellen das die Mages, denen es gelingt sehr schnell 74 zu werden die dicke Kohle einfahren können für ein paar Tage!!


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Wenn man sich die Buffed-Beta-Shows anschaut kann man in manchen Folgen Dalaran schon sehen da die Beta-Tester von Buffed dort auch herumlaufen.

Also was man ja schon auf jeden Fall weis durch die Buffed-Beta-Show ist das Dalaran Portale hat für jede Fraktion nach z.B. IF, SW, Shat, etc. und das es dort auch Banken gibt. Natürlich auch Händler für diverse Dinge und einen Flugpunkt, dass ist klar.

Was mich aber sehr interessieren würde und was für mich auch sehr wichtig wäre ist folgendes:
- Gibt es dort Klassenlehrer?
- Gibt es dort für JEDEN Beruf einen Lehrer?
... Nun GANZ WICHTIG!
- Gibt es dort ein AUKTIONSHAUS?? Bitteeeeeee, bitte diesmal!!!! BITTE...

Ich will nicht immer wie in BC in die alten Hauptstädte, ich will eigentlich sogut wie garnichtmehr nach Azeroth oder in die Scherbenwelt müssen, abgesehen von Raids oder so aber wenns geht dafür auch nicht. Also das wäre mir am liebsten.
Jetzt in BC als Nicht-Mage andauernd ins AH zu rennen und dann wieder zurück nach Shat, dauernd CD auf Ruhestein, Mages machen eh nicht gerne Portale oder verlangen dann Gold dafür und überhaupt... Das ist doof, nen zweiten Char in den alten Hauptstädten hinzustellen hat auch keinen Sinn da man ja das Zeugs mitm Main reinstellen will, andersrum isses manchmal unpraktisch und sinnlos kompliziert!


----------



## Vilgard (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Was mich aber sehr interessieren würde und was für mich auch sehr wichtig wäre ist folgendes:
> - Gibt es dort Klassenlehrer?
> - Gibt es dort für JEDEN Beruf einen Lehrer?
> ... Nun GANZ WICHTIG!
> - Gibt es dort ein AUKTIONSHAUS?? Bitteeeeeee, bitte diesmal!!!! BITTE...




-nein
-nein
-nein


----------



## Gattay (6. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Why kann ich alleine als mage ab lev 71 hin, aber alle anderen erst ab lev 74, verstehe die logik nicht!



Naja, Du konntest auch als Druide mit Level 68 in die FDS Inis, wegen Fluggestalt. Diesmal sind wohl die Magier dran


----------



## Müllermilch (6. November 2008)

Bei Google DALARAN eingegeben und schon hab ich Bilder und jede Info die ich haben will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/close -.- ich hasse sollche Threads


----------



## Jägerlatein (6. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

apropos Lehrer nochmal: sind die dann NUR in Dalaran oder auch in den Startgebieten.
Es wäre ja etwas sinnfrei, wenn ich erst mit 74 dorthin komme und dann mit dem Skillen beginnen kann.

Dank im Voraus für Aufklärung

LG


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Na toll... nc dazu...
Keine Klassenlehrer, keine Lehrer für JEDEN Beruf, kein Auktionshaus... Wieder so ein Mist wie in der Scherbenwelt...

Blizzards Grund ist wahrscheinlich:
"Ja, wir wollen halt das die alten Welten auch noch benutzt werden"...
... Dann gibt uns bitte Teleport-Fähigkeiten wie die Mages!

Was ist überhaupt mit Blizzard los? Sie ändern nun alles, sodass keine spezielle Klasse mit spezieller Skillung notwendig ist sondern nun immer mehrer Klassen für das gleiche GLEICHGUT sind aber...

WASSER UND BROT bekommst du immernoch nur vom MAGE... Herrlich! Super!... Bringt mal billiges Wasser heraus oder macht irgendwas es kot... es nervt micht so dermaßen, dass ich als Healer einfach auf diese dum... diese manchmal komischen Mages so arg angewiesen bin. Wasser, Portale, grrr...

Mensch...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2008)

Jägerlatein schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> apropos Lehrer nochmal: sind die dann NUR in Dalaran oder auch in den Startgebieten.
> Es wäre ja etwas sinnfrei, wenn ich erst mit 74 dorthin komme und dann mit dem Skillen beginnen kann.
> ...




Lehrer befinden sich sowohl in der Krieghymnenfestung als auch im Hafen..dingsda (Namen vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), den beiden Städten in den Startgebieten


----------



## jarheads (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Ich will nicht immer wie in BC in die alten Hauptstädte, ich will eigentlich sogut wie garnichtmehr nach Azeroth oder in die Scherbenwelt müssen, abgesehen von Raids oder so aber wenns geht dafür auch nicht. Also das wäre mir am liebsten.
> Jetzt in BC als Nicht-Mage andauernd ins AH zu rennen und dann wieder zurück nach Shat, dauernd CD auf Ruhestein, Mages machen eh nicht gerne Portale oder verlangen dann Gold dafür und überhaupt... Das ist doof, nen zweiten Char in den alten Hauptstädten hinzustellen hat auch keinen Sinn da man ja das Zeugs mitm Main reinstellen will, andersrum isses manchmal unpraktisch und sinnlos kompliziert!



Mit dem Hafen in SW und den Türmen von OG und UC kannst du wenigstens einfacher wieder nach Nordend zurück
In BC, also im moment musste immer Ruhestein benutzen oder -schlimmer- bis zum Portal und dann wieder durch die halbe Scherbenwelt...


----------



## Jägerlatein (6. November 2008)

Ah ja, dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (6. November 2008)

War Dalaran nicht iwie die Magierstadt?
Macht es da nicht Sinn, das Mages bevorzugt werden?
Also zumindest würde es meiner Logik entsprechen....aber evtl ist die auch nur so gestört wie die von Blizz =)


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Na toll... nc dazu...
> Keine Klassenlehrer, keine Lehrer für JEDEN Beruf, kein Auktionshaus... Wieder so ein Mist wie in der Scherbenwelt...
> 
> Blizzards Grund ist wahrscheinlich:
> ...



Ehm Edanos, was spielst du denn für einen Heilklasse?
Ich sag mal so ich hab einen Magier, und stell gern jedem Brot und Wasser her. 
Ich hab einen Priester und brauche KEIN Brot bzw. Wasser, Manareg FTW. Wenn ich in einen Raid geh hole ich mir 40 Manakekse und geh auch mit ebensolchen wieder aus dem Raid raus.

Aber wieso jetzt weinen das nur ein Magier einen Tisch bzw für die Verpflegung sorgen können, Irgenwo brauchen wir doch auch unsere Darseins- Berechtigung. Wir können doch sonst nix ausser bissjen Aua machen, ne Tür öffnen in eine andere Welt und dir dann noch ein paar Kekse mit auf den Weg geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoFlame (6. November 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Boot / den Zeppelin nach Nordend findest kannst auch Dalaran schon betreten, da es sich dort befindet...



lol sicher nicht, hättest beta gespielt wüstest du es


----------



## Camô (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> ... Dann gibt uns bitte Teleport-Fähigkeiten wie die Mages!
> 
> Was ist überhaupt mit Blizzard los? Sie ändern nun alles, sodass keine spezielle Klasse mit spezieller Skillung notwendig ist sondern nun immer mehrer Klassen für das gleiche GLEICHGUT sind aber...



Merkste was? Du verlangst eine Teleportfunktion für alle Klassen, weil das ständige Pendeln nervig ist. Im gleichen Atemzug sagst du aber, dass Blizz alle Klassen angleicht und keine Individualität mehr vorherrscht....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erst denken, dann schreiben, dann durchlesen, dann am besten alles löschen wenn man merkt, dass es nur Gejammer ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (6. November 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> /close -.- ich hasse sollche Threads



/delete dein Post .. ich hasse solche Postings

btw zur suche gibts net nur google auch eine SuFu gibt es ....


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Na toll... nc dazu...
> Keine Klassenlehrer, keine Lehrer für JEDEN Beruf, kein Auktionshaus... Wieder so ein Mist wie in der Scherbenwelt...
> 
> Blizzards Grund ist wahrscheinlich:
> ...




käse zum whine?
mimimi woanders un lies dir bitte vorher erst durch was du geschrieben hast zwecks sich selber widersprechen und so, ne?

kennste "war doof, haste gemerkt, ne?" ? is der beste freund von "ha ha" und "käse zum whine?"


ich hab also ne begründung meine mage den andren twinks vorzuziehen xD herrlich


----------



## Shirokun (6. November 2008)

Erm wird jetzt grade echt schon rumgeweint das mages Portale und kekse können? Naja find ich cool ich wein dann auch mal mit... *ironie an*Ich Will mit meinen Mage gesus können andere her porten und Platte tragen. Ach ja und ich will Heilzauber haben weil mit denen das zocken viel leichter ist. *ironie aus*

Nee jetzt mal echt. Ich habe 3 70er. Nen Mage nen Pala und nen Priester. Mit dem pala und den Priester konnte ich schwierigere situationen leichter lösen als mit dem Mage weil ich mich selber heilen konnte. Und naja mit priester brauchte ich net mal regg pausen. 

Ausserdem wenn du dich selber Porten willst dann Skill Inschriftenkunde. Damit kannst du self ports machen.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (6. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Na toll... nc dazu...
> Keine Klassenlehrer, keine Lehrer für JEDEN Beruf, kein Auktionshaus... Wieder so ein Mist wie in der Scherbenwelt...
> 
> Blizzards Grund ist wahrscheinlich:
> ...


Aehm, dir sind die runden(ovalen)blauen Teleport Teile in Shattrath schon aufgefallen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ruhestein in Dalaran legen, einen der Teleporter nehmen, gluecklich sein das die alte Welt nicht komplett leer ist.


----------



## Cold Play (6. November 2008)

öhm wenn wir schon mal dabei sind

ich glaube bin aber nicht sicher das ich in videos gesehen habe das es ein portal in shat nach dalaran gibt. kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## Jorenus (6. November 2008)

der grund, warum kein Auktionshaus in dalaran nicht geben wird und in shattrath es nie gab ist der, dass dann so gut wie ALLE Leute in Dalaran sind, und stell dir das mal vor, wie es da laggen wird. Da hab ich lieber viele Reisen als eine Reise ohne Ende


----------



## Marccram (6. November 2008)

Cold schrieb:


> öhm wenn wir schon mal dabei sind
> 
> ich glaube bin aber nicht sicher das ich in videos gesehen habe das es ein portal in shat nach dalaran gibt. kann das wer bestätigen?


Ja,da gibts portale zu allen städten


----------



## Abrid (6. November 2008)

ich find es eigentlich schon eher traurig wie sehr immer geweint wird.......
naja um nochmal auf das port-thema zu kommen

jetzt is das mim ah auch schon weniger ein problem
muss da an den vorredner denken (irgendwo auf der ersten seite) wegen verkaufen und so in die alten städte und kein ruhestein ready

1. gibts da inschriftenkunde
2. gibts da den alten sogenannten "ini-port"
3. gibts mages
4. gibt es ein halsteil => illidan-quest lässt grüßen

so das wars ^^


----------



## Thalveas (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Buffed-Beta-Shows anschaut kann man in manchen Folgen Dalaran schon sehen da die Beta-Tester von Buffed dort auch herumlaufen.
> 
> Also was man ja schon auf jeden Fall weis durch die Buffed-Beta-Show ist das Dalaran Portale hat für jede Fraktion nach z.B. IF, SW, Shat, etc. und das es dort auch Banken gibt. Natürlich auch Händler für diverse Dinge und einen Flugpunkt, dass ist klar.
> 
> ...





GENAU wegen leuten wie dir gibts dort kein ah..damit man noch in die alte welt geht!!
boar könnt ich mich aufregen über dich^^
spiel tetris


----------



## Müllermilch (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Na toll... nc dazu...
> Keine Klassenlehrer, keine Lehrer für JEDEN Beruf, kein Auktionshaus... Wieder so ein Mist wie in der Scherbenwelt...
> 
> Blizzards Grund ist wahrscheinlich:
> ...



Teleport fähigkeiten gibts halt nur für Mages aus Storygründen.Die Alte Welt soll benutzt werden da haben sie meiner Meinung nach vollkommen recht.
Und wenn du dir kein Wasser leisten kannst,spielst du das Spiel falsch.

So Leute wie du wollen halt alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> WASSER UND BROT bekommst du immernoch nur vom MAGE... Herrlich! Super!...



npc? die paar Silber....man kann sich auch künstlich/sinnlos aufregen


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Ehm Edanos, was spielst du denn für einen Heilklasse?
> Ich sag mal so ich hab einen Magier, und stell gern jedem Brot und Wasser her.
> Ich hab einen Priester und brauche KEIN Brot bzw. Wasser, Manareg FTW. Wenn ich in einen Raid geh hole ich mir 40 Manakekse und geh auch mit ebensolchen wieder aus dem Raid raus.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte selbst nen Mage sehr lange Zeit einfach nur weil es mich aufgeregt hat immer irgendwie ein bisschen von diesen Mages abhängig zu sein. Naja welche Heilerklasse ich spiele? RestoDruide, klar hat der wie Priester nice Manaregg aber ich habe need auf Wasser in Instanzen, wenn WOTLK rauskommt oder etwa nicht?^^

Außerdem isses ja eh schon ewig so das man sich darüber ausheult nur sollte Blizzard echt mal was dagegen machen. Als Beispiel vielleicht 20x Wasser für das dementsprechende lvl für 1s oder so... Das wäre so toll, ich würde hier herumhüpfen und erstmal ne ganze lange Weile nichtmehr motzen weil das dann endlich mal etwas wäre das Blizzard verändert obwohl schon Jahre die Leute drüber motzen. Es ist ja eh schon merkwürdig das da noch nie was gemacht wurde aber... Wenn die PvP Gim.. die PvP Typen, also diejenigen die echt NUR PvP machen und sonst nichts, ja wenn die weinen, dann wirds gleich geändert. Mhmm... Naja ich weis ja auch nicht...


----------



## D'Apcher (6. November 2008)

Cold schrieb:


> öhm wenn wir schon mal dabei sind
> 
> ich glaube bin aber nicht sicher das ich in videos gesehen habe das es ein portal in shat nach dalaran gibt. kann das wer bestätigen?



Ich meine eher das es in Dalaran ein Portal nach Shatrath gibt...aber so wie man Blizzard kennt wird es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein (und eine Frage von genug heule Kindern) bis in Shatrath auch ein Portal nach Dalaran erscheint...und in Orgrimmar und in Sturmwind etc. pp.


----------



## wýrm.. (6. November 2008)

traxlerboy schrieb:


> was glaoubt ihr kan man dalaran schon betreten und wenn ja wie komm ich hin
> 
> 
> falls nicht was glaubt ihr wie sie auschaut und wo sie stehn wird
> ...




erst ab 74 , ausser du lasst dich porten /portal


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Merkste was? Du verlangst eine Teleportfunktion für alle Klassen, weil das ständige Pendeln nervig ist. Im gleichen Atemzug sagst du aber, dass Blizz alle Klassen angleicht und keine Individualität mehr vorherrscht....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe dabei nachgedacht als ich das schrieb aber du hast nicht richtig gelesen beim lesen^^
Ich motze nicht über die Veränderung der Klassen sondern nur darüber, dass sie z.B. sowas machen aber nicht irgendwie billiges Wasser hergeben oder vernünftig Portale setzen, sodass man wengistens von Dalaran > SW und SW > Dalaran so oft wie man möchte hin und her kann. Das wäre was, muss nicht gleich eine Portfähigkeit. 

Boa wie es mich aufregt wenn irgendwelche Leute etwas zitieren und dann das zitierte komplett falsch auffassen obwohl es da nichts falsch aufzufassen gibt und dann... boa...


----------



## Seridan (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Als Beispiel vielleicht 20x Wasser für das dementsprechende lvl für 1s oder so...



Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht wie man sich kein Wasser leisten kann.
Erklärst du mir das bitte mal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D'Apcher (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Ich hatte selbst nen Mage sehr lange Zeit einfach nur weil es mich aufgeregt hat immer irgendwie ein bisschen von diesen Mages abhängig zu sein. Naja welche Heilerklasse ich spiele? RestoDruide, klar hat der wie Priester nice Manaregg aber ich habe need auf Wasser in Instanzen, wenn WOTLK rauskommt oder etwa nicht?^^
> 
> Außerdem isses ja eh schon ewig so das man sich darüber ausheult nur sollte Blizzard echt mal was dagegen machen. Als Beispiel vielleicht 20x Wasser für das dementsprechende lvl für 1s oder so... Das wäre so toll, ich würde hier herumhüpfen und erstmal ne ganze lange Weile nichtmehr motzen weil das dann endlich mal etwas wäre das Blizzard verändert obwohl schon Jahre die Leute drüber motzen. Es ist ja eh schon merkwürdig das da noch nie was gemacht wurde aber... Wenn die PvP Gim.. die PvP Typen, also diejenigen die echt NUR PvP machen und sonst nichts, ja wenn die weinen, dann wirds gleich geändert. Mhmm... Naja ich weis ja auch nicht...



Ähm vielleicht spiele ich ja ein anderes WOW als du aber schon auf Level 70 verdient man soviel Gold das die Ausgaben für Nahrung doch wohl ein klitze kleiner Teil der Täglichen ausgaben beträgt.

Nebenbei versteh ich dich immer noch nicht ? Du willst nicht von Magiern abhängig sein ? Gut ich als Magier will auch nicht von Heilern abhängig sein die mir den Arsch retten oder von Kriegern die die fetten Viecher Tanken...am liebsten alles alleine machen und der absolute Supergott sein.

Aber Mist es ist ein MassMultiplayerORPG und du sollst on anderen Abhängig sein ! Du sollst mit anderen zusammen spielen...

Und ich bin mir sicher das jeder Magier wenn du ihn nett fragst (also nicht "EY du mach mal Wasser") dich gerne mit herbeigezaubertem Essen eindeckt.


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Ich hatte selbst nen Mage sehr lange Zeit einfach nur weil es mich aufgeregt hat immer irgendwie ein bisschen von diesen Mages abhängig zu sein. Naja welche Heilerklasse ich spiele? RestoDruide, klar hat der wie Priester nice Manaregg aber ich habe need auf Wasser in Instanzen, wenn WOTLK rauskommt oder etwa nicht?^^



LOL, also muss sagen das find ich jetzt echt witzig, es regt dich auf immer von diesen Mages abhängig zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab keine Heilzauber,  muss ich denn immer von diesen  Verdammten, Druiden, Priestern, Schamanen, Paladinen, abhängig sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blizzard, das muss geändert werden! Darauf bestehe ich jetzt.

Nee also echt das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein.


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> käse zum whine?
> mimimi woanders un lies dir bitte vorher erst durch was du geschrieben hast zwecks sich selber widersprechen und so, ne?
> 
> kennste "war doof, haste gemerkt, ne?" ? is der beste freund von "ha ha" und "käse zum whine?"
> ...






Shirokun schrieb:


> Erm wird jetzt grade echt schon rumgeweint das mages Portale und kekse können? Naja find ich cool ich wein dann auch mal mit... *ironie an*Ich Will mit meinen Mage gesus können andere her porten und Platte tragen. Ach ja und ich will Heilzauber haben weil mit denen das zocken viel leichter ist. *ironie aus*
> 
> Nee jetzt mal echt. Ich habe 3 70er. Nen Mage nen Pala und nen Priester. Mit dem pala und den Priester konnte ich schwierigere situationen leichter lösen als mit dem Mage weil ich mich selber heilen konnte. Und naja mit priester brauchte ich net mal regg pausen.
> 
> Ausserdem wenn du dich selber Porten willst dann Skill Inschriftenkunde. Damit kannst du self ports machen.






Thoryia schrieb:


> Aehm, dir sind die runden(ovalen)blauen Teleport Teile in Shattrath schon aufgefallen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bla und Bla und Blubb, ändert nichts an den Tatsachen. Ich habe selber nen Mage und kein kleinen Twink oder so einen Mist sondern hatte den als Main und ich weis von was ich rede und ich weis von was ich nicht rede... Was ich rede ist so und fertig! Das ist kein Mimimi und kein Blabla! Es ist so... 
Vor allem, kommt mir dann nicht mit "Ja... Ich mach immer Kekse und Wasser und Brot, kostenlos!"... Selbst wenn dann "DU" das machst, ist das nur ein winzig kleiner Anteil der Mages... Die meisten sind so derb ecklig, anstatt anständig "NEIN" zu sagen, gehen sie einfach frech AFK, so oft... Das ist mittlerweile öfter wie Pala mit Gottesschild und Ruhestein... Meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest^^
Jetzt aber auch bitte nicht wieder stänker-Posts nachposten und mich zitieren sondern einfach Schluss machen, nichtsmehr sagen, passt schon... Wird eh nichts daran geändert von daher war es auch komplett unnötig blöd von mir überhaupt sowas zu schreiben, wie gesagt. Wird wohl IMMER so bleiben! .... 

whine whine whine...
Ach und eure "whine"-sprüche mit Käse und was weis ich nicht und mimimi, vor allem mimimi-Videos... Pff... Unterlasst doch sowas, ist das cool oder so? lol ey... 

KSDA ^^


----------



## D'Apcher (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> oder vernünftig Portale setzen, sodass man wengistens von Dalaran > SW und SW > Dalaran so oft wie man möchte hin und her kann. Das wäre was, muss nicht gleich eine Portfähigkeit.



Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen:

"Ey Boah ey alter wie mich das aufregt wenn so ne Typen wie du zu brässig in ne Birne sind um so nen Game zu spielen, verstesse alter"


Eine Rune der Portale kostet meines Wissens nach 90 Silber und wenn du die einem Magier gibst wird er dich sicherlich gerne so oft von Wo auch immer nach wohin auch immer Portalieren das du dabei Reise krank wirst.

Fragen hilft, freundlichkeit siegt


----------



## D'Apcher (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Bla und Bla und Blubb,  und ich weis von was ich rede und ich weis von was ich nicht rede... Was ich rede ist so und fertig! Das ist kein Mimimi und kein Blabla! Es ist so...



Ah ja...ich weiß nicht wovon du redest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Seridan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht wie man sich kein Wasser leisten kann.
> Erklärst du mir das bitte mal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Leisten können und leisten wollen, tja das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge ;=)
Aber muh, dann aufregen wenn man BG joint nur für kekse^^
Ihr leecher^^


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Ich hatte selbst nen Mage sehr lange Zeit einfach nur weil es mich aufgeregt hat immer irgendwie ein bisschen von diesen Mages abhängig zu sein. Naja welche Heilerklasse ich spiele? RestoDruide, klar hat der wie Priester nice Manaregg aber ich habe need auf Wasser in Instanzen, wenn WOTLK rauskommt oder etwa nicht?^^
> 
> Außerdem isses ja eh schon ewig so das man sich darüber ausheult nur sollte Blizzard echt mal was dagegen machen. Als Beispiel vielleicht 20x Wasser für das dementsprechende lvl für 1s oder so... Das wäre so toll, ich würde hier herumhüpfen und erstmal ne ganze lange Weile nichtmehr motzen weil das dann endlich mal etwas wäre das Blizzard verändert obwohl schon Jahre die Leute drüber motzen. Es ist ja eh schon merkwürdig das da noch nie was gemacht wurde aber... Wenn die PvP Gim.. die PvP Typen, also diejenigen die echt NUR PvP machen und sonst nichts, ja wenn die weinen, dann wirds gleich geändert. Mhmm... Naja ich weis ja auch nicht...




okay..abgesehen davon, dass dein post mal so absolut gar nichts aussagt: 
was zur hölle ist mit dir los?
wasser kostet net die welt...brot kostet ingame net die welt..notfalls koch dir halt manafood...dieses weisenfisch surpremeding...meine güte...



Edanos schrieb:


> Ich habe dabei nachgedacht als ich das schrieb aber du hast nicht richtig gelesen beim lesen^^
> Ich motze nicht über die Veränderung der Klassen sondern nur darüber, dass sie z.B. sowas machen aber nicht irgendwie billiges Wasser hergeben oder vernünftig Portale setzen, sodass man wengistens von Dalaran > SW und SW > Dalaran so oft wie man möchte hin und her kann. Das wäre was, muss nicht gleich eine Portfähigkeit.
> 
> Boa wie es mich aufregt wenn irgendwelche Leute etwas zitieren und dann das zitierte komplett falsch auffassen obwohl es da nichts falsch aufzufassen gibt und dann... boa...



boa ey alter! boa, das geht ja mal gar nicht klar boa ey...wie kann man dich nur falsch zitieren boa ey ^^


oder liegt es vllt daran, dass wir dich richtig verstanden haben, du das nur nich wahrhaben willst?
wozu überall n portal hinstellen? für leute wie dich, die zu faul sin zu laufen oder zu fliegen?
dann spiel tetris oder mal n mandala ^^



Nepokat schrieb:


> LOL, also muss sagen das find ich jetzt echt witzig, es regt dich auf immer von diesen Mages abhängig zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




scheiße, ohne witz...ich spiel n hexer...un bin n onehitwonder..ich will schwere rüstung tragen und tanken können und keine seelensplitter mehr brauchen und..hey, blizz! los mach ma!




xD ich schließ mich dir mal  an nepo xD


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. November 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Bei Google DALARAN eingegeben und schon hab ich Bilder und jede Info die ich haben will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,

Du gehst mit dem ULTIMATIVEN Begriff eines Negativen Gefühls zu dem Menschen fähig sind sehr leichtfertig um. Wenn du wegen so etwas Unwichtigem wie diesen Thread schon Hass empfindest was empfindest du dann für Leute die dich zum Beispiel Tag ein Tag aus Verprügeln? Auch nur Hass? Wo bleibt dann die Steigerung? 

Gruß Durag


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Na toll... nc dazu...
> Keine Klassenlehrer, keine Lehrer für JEDEN Beruf, kein Auktionshaus... Wieder so ein Mist wie in der Scherbenwelt...
> 
> Blizzards Grund ist wahrscheinlich:
> ...




Wenn du Porten können willst wie ein Mage ... DANN SPIEL NENN MAGE ! ! ! ^^

Was man einführen sollte wäre Portale von den Hauptstädten zu den anderen Städten. Das wäre überlegenswert. Aber mein Todesritter soll nicht Porten können. Und mein Hexenmeister auch nicht.


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Leisten können und leisten wollen, tja das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge ;=)
> Aber muh, dann aufregen wenn man BG joint nur für kekse^^
> Ihr leecher^^



steht irgendwo von irgendwem das wir bgs nur betreten um kekse abzustauben??
nur weil du das so machst müssen wir das nich auch machen..

sorry, aber ich bin froh, dass wir uns weder im rl noch ingame jemals begegnet sind oder werden..ich glaub ich würd dir mit der aufhaltbaren macht eins übern schädl ziehn um zu schaun ob der restverstand und deine restlichen gehirnzellen noch zu retten sin un an die vorgeschriebenen stellen zurückkehren un ihre funktion wieder aufnehmen


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (6. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Why kann ich alleine als mage ab lev 71 hin, aber alle anderen erst ab lev 74, verstehe die logik nicht!




weil Dalaran die Stadt der Magier ist ... wohl logisch das die da eher hinkommen als das restliche Fußvolk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw ..

ein laufender brot und wasserautomat zu sein ist cool <3


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

D schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir sicher das jeder Magier wenn du ihn nett fragst (also nicht "EY du mach mal Wasser") dich gerne mit herbeigezaubertem Essen eindeckt.



Ich weis wie ich mit Mages zu reden habe, meine Ausdrucksweise ist atm so weil ich bissl aggro bin wegen den Servern kk? Aber was du da sagst, eh sorry aber wie lange spielst du WoW? JEDER MAGE DEN ICH FRAGE GIBT MIR WASSER? HEy... ich habe sogar ein Makro gehabt... Verstehst du? Ein makro... "Hallo, könntest du mir bitte 60 Wasser für 1g machen? Wär echt sehr nett von dir, danke!" hah... ALso bitte jeder weis wie das mit den Mages ist... Also... Naja nc... Du bekommst nicht was du willst nur weil du lieb fragst, ich habe in den letzten Jahren außerhalb einer Instanz/Raid bestimmt nichtmal 5x ohne Gold irgendwas bekommen und das ist auch nicht nur bei mir so...!



Nepokat schrieb:


> LOL, also muss sagen das find ich jetzt echt witzig, es regt dich auf immer von diesen Mages abhängig zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch aber es geht nicht um solche Fähigkeiten. Wenn das sheep vom Mage benötigt ist, okay, wenn nicht gibts da noch SAP, BUSE, MINDCONTROL, usw.
Tank? Pala, Druide, Krieger, Todesritter
Heal? Pala, Druide, Priester, Schamane
DMG? Magier, Pala, Druide, Priester, Todesritter, Schamane, Schurke, Jäger, usw.
Wasser/Brot/Kekse? MAGE... NUR MAGE! kk?



D schrieb:


> Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen:
> 
> "Ey Boah ey alter wie mich das aufregt wenn so ne Typen wie du zu brässig in ne Birne sind um so nen Game zu spielen, verstesse alter"
> 
> ...



Wie bereits oben beschrieben liegt meine Art zu schreiben an den Serverdowns, es tut mir Leid wenn ich deswegen irgendwie blöd rüberkomme... 




D schrieb:


> Ah ja...ich weiß nicht wovon du redest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD


----------



## Seridan (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Leisten können und leisten wollen, tja das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge ;=)
> Aber muh, dann aufregen wenn man BG joint nur für kekse^^
> Ihr leecher^^



Was willst du mir damit sagen? "Leisten können und leisten wollen"
Glaub mir PvP ist nicht so mein Ding bin froh das ich meinen PvP Kolben hab, der aber mittlerweile auch hinfällig ist.
(Hier der Arsenal link zu meinem char falls du mir nicht glaubst das ich kein PvP betreibe
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Amaniana)
PvP hab ich nur dafür betrieben und entschuldige mal aber ich kenne keinen der in ein BG geht um sich Kekse zu holen.


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich bin froh, dass wir uns weder im rl noch ingame jemals begegnet sind oder werden..ich glaub ich würd dir mit der aufhaltbaren macht eins übern schädl ziehn um zu schaun ob der restverstand und deine restlichen gehirnzellen noch zu retten sin un an die vorgeschriebenen stellen zurückkehren un ihre funktion wieder aufnehmen



Ohja... Genau... Wie abartig sind deine Komplexe oder warum hast du es nötig sowas zu schreiben anstatt es dir zu denken? Sinn? ne...


----------



## Shirokun (6. November 2008)

Ich denke mal das du einfach nen Mage anhandelst und sagst:" Wasser und Brot!"

mhh.. da wird dir kein Mage Wasser und Brot herstellen. Und einfach Gruppen einladungen mit den Worten Port plz... Naja so was ist auch ein No Go.
Mal davon abgesehn wenn du in eine Ini gehst das du (fast) immer einen Mage dabei hast. Also lass ich das mal nicht gelten das du in den neuen Incen ja wasser unbedingt brauchst.

Und es ist total verständlich das Magier sagen Brot und Wasser gibts nur für Gruppe gilde und Freunde.

Ansonsten hätten sie nichts anderes zu tun als in Shat zu stehn und die ganze zeit Wasser zu machen.

Naj wenn du dir kein Wasser leisten "WILLST" weil du es ungerecht findest das Magier wasser zaubern können dann spiel deinen Mage halt weiter.

Naja aber ich denke das du seoweit net mal gedacht hast^^


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Seridan schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen? "Leisten können und leisten wollen"
> Glaub mir PvP ist nicht so mein Ding bin froh das ich meinen PvP Kolben hab, der aber mittlerweile auch hinfällig ist.
> (Hier der Arsenal link zu meinem char falls du mir nicht glaubst das ich kein PvP betreibe
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Amaniana)
> PvP hab ich nur dafür betrieben und entschuldige mal aber ich kenne keinen der in ein BG geht um sich Kekse zu holen.



Eh? Ich kenne dich nicht, es ist mir egal ob du PvP betreibst oder nicht, ich verstehe gerade nicht was du meinst, sorry ich glaube ich stehe auf'm Schlauch? kA^^


----------



## D'Apcher (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben beschrieben liegt meine Art zu schreiben an den Serverdowns, es tut mir Leid wenn ich deswegen irgendwie blöd rüberkomme...



Und damit komme ich also zu dem Schluss das du mir echt leid tust da du aggresiv und irrational wirst weil du nicht wow spielen kannst...


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Ohja... Genau... Wie abartig sind deine Komplexe oder warum hast du es nötig sowas zu schreiben anstatt es dir zu denken? Sinn? ne...




bitte???
naja...lassen wir das..führt zu nichts ^^

back2your magesflames:

meine mage, lvl 31, steht einmal die woche im startgebiet der blutelfen un versorgt die "kleinen" dort mit wasser un brot...umsonst *huch* ja, sowas solls geben ^^


----------



## Kujon (6. November 2008)

Seridan schrieb:


> und entschuldige mal aber ich kenne keinen der in ein BG geht um sich Kekse zu holen.



ohh, da kenne ich ganz viele^^ aber ich gehe gern ins gasthaus und kaufe mir mein wasser - zudem gibts dort lecker hirnzellen-abtötende alkoholische getränke...lecker^^

aber irre ich mich, oder geht die diskussion am thema vorbei? oder gehts um wasser in dalaran? oder das wasser lassen in dalaran?^^

oder kann man wassertreten in dalaran? synchronschwimmen?


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das du einfach nen Mage anhandelst und sagst:" Wasser und Brot!"
> 
> mhh.. da wird dir kein Mage Wasser und Brot herstellen. Und einfach Gruppen einladungen mit den Worten Port plz... Naja so was ist auch ein No Go.
> Mal davon abgesehn wenn du in eine Ini gehst das du (fast) immer einen Mage dabei hast. Also lass ich das mal nicht gelten das du in den neuen Incen ja wasser unbedingt brauchst.
> ...




VOREILIGE SCHLÜSSE ZIEHEN??? HÄ?
Schau mal etwas weiter oben, da habe ich schon was zur "Wasser-Brot-Anfrage an einen Mage" geschrieben.
Hah... In Shattrath zu stehen udn nur wasser zu machen? Ja, dass war preBC so in IF oder OG... Aber... Ich habe wie gesagt SELBST NEN MAGE kk?
Es fragt mich eh noch kaum jemand nach Wasser/Brot, tja... Die meisten haben gelernt das sie eh ncihts bekommen. 

"Und es ist total verständlich das Magier sagen Brot und Wasser gibts nur für Gruppe gilde und Freunde."
ja? Aha... Naja gut soviel zur Gemeinschaft udn MMORPG... Jaja... Blubb sage ich da nur... 


Meinen Mage wieder spielen, für was?
Ts... Ne sorry aber langweilen kann ich mich auch auf der Toilette...


----------



## Avane x.X (6. November 2008)

Warum solltest du es nicht betreten dürfen?

Avane


----------



## Seridan (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Eh? Ich kenne dich nicht, es ist mir egal ob du PvP betreibst oder nicht, ich verstehe gerade nicht was du meinst, sorry ich glaube ich stehe auf'm Schlauch? kA^^



Naja damit wollte ich einfach nur schon mal vorbeugen, wenn ich sage das ich kein PvP betreibe, das du dann kommst und meinst wir seien doch eh alle nur PvP-Gimps oder "leecher".


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Erdanos, da bist wohl dem falschen begegnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich in SW stehe und grad am überlegen bin wo ich mich denn hinporten soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und irgendeiner fragt im Handelschannel kann mir ein Magier ein Port machen nach blablablubb, ich lad den und mach dem das Portal für Lau. Ok wenn ich Ausnahme bin dann solls so sein, ich weiss ich bin Einzigartig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denk mir nämlich immer man triftt sich auch, wie im RL immer zweimal im Leben. Und vielleicht steh ich mal doof da und mir hilft einer.

Naja vielleicht eine etwas sentimentale Ansicht, erschießt mich ich bin zu gut für diese Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit ich will will will, erreicht man eh nix. Das sind dann die kleinen kackbratzigen Arschlochkinder die im Laden anfangen zu schreien wie ein abgestochenes Ferkel weilse ihre Tafel Schokolade net bekommen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> ohh, da kenne ich ganz viele^^ aber ich gehe gern ins gasthaus und kaufe mir mein wasser - zudem gibts dort lecker hirnzellen-abtötende alkoholische getränke...lecker^^
> 
> aber irre ich mich, oder geht die diskussion am thema vorbei? oder gehts um wasser in dalaran? oder das wasser lassen in dalaran?^^
> 
> oder kann man wassertreten in dalaran? synchronschwimmen?



Jo du hast recht, tut mir Leid wir kommen nur wegen mir vom Thema ab... Würde sagen wir beenden das mal hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (6. November 2008)

Tank? Pala, Druide, Krieger, Todesritter
Heal? Pala, Druide, Priester, Schamane
DMG? Magier, Pala, Druide, Priester, Todesritter, Schamane, Schurke, Jäger, usw.
Wasser/Brot/Kekse? MAGE... NUR MAGE! kk?

Gesus und selenstein nur von Hexern? OMG nervt die hexer^^

wobei... deine auflistung oben ist naja.. reden wir net drüber. Ich meine du vergleichst das Spielen an sich mit der fähigkeit von magiern Kekse herzu stellen? 

Denkst du nach bevor du schreibst?


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Seridan schrieb:


> Naja damit wollte ich einfach nur schon mal vorbeugen, wenn ich sage das ich kein PvP betreibe, das du dann kommst und meinst wir seien doch eh alle nur PvP-Gimps oder "leecher".



Achso okay^^ 




Nepokat schrieb:


> Erdanos, da bist wohl dem falschen begegnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tjo, wirste dich wohl auch wundern, ich habe generell nie etwas für Portale, Wasser, Brot oder sonstiges verlangt, auch nicht für Fremde...
Naja... Nur habe ich auch noch nie jemand anderes meiner Sorte kennengelernt^^

Aber wie gesagt... Lasst uns das hier closen, war nicht meine Absicht das so ausufern zu lassen^^
B2T


----------



## Tarnhamster (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Vor allem, kommt mir dann nicht mit "Ja... Ich mach immer Kekse und Wasser und Brot, kostenlos!"... Selbst wenn dann "DU" das machst, ist das nur ein winzig kleiner Anteil der Mages... Die meisten sind so derb ecklig, anstatt anständig "NEIN" zu sagen, gehen sie einfach frech AFK, so oft... Das ist mittlerweile öfter wie Pala mit Gottesschild und Ruhestein... Meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest^^




Ich zitiere dich trotzdem mal, auch wenn du nicht wolltest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es auch an der Art und Weise des Ansprechens liegen könnte, dass dir die Magier kein Wasser / Brot machen? Fragt man mich freundlich, gibt's was zu schlürfen / beißen. Kommt was wie "mach ma brot und wassa alter" gibt's nix. So einfach ist das. 
Gleiches beim porten. Du regst dich drüber auf, dass du beim NPC für Wasser zahlen musst. Meinst du die Magier bekommen die notwendigen Runen geschenkt? NEIN! Die scheiß Dinger kosten auch, und 'ne Rune ist dabei sogar noch teuer als ein Wasser! Stell dir das mal vor!

Generell ein Hinweis für fast jede Anfrage: Bleibt freundlich, verzichtet auf Gossen- und Ghetto-Slang, habt vielleicht auch mal 10 Sekunden Geduld, denn man könnte gerade schon mit schreiben beschäftigt sein. Und was immer gern gesehen wird: Ein "Danke!"

In diesem Sinne...

Game on!


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Tank? Pala, Druide, Krieger, Todesritter
> Heal? Pala, Druide, Priester, Schamane
> DMG? Magier, Pala, Druide, Priester, Todesritter, Schamane, Schurke, Jäger, usw.
> Wasser/Brot/Kekse? MAGE... NUR MAGE! kk?
> ...




Denkst DU nach bevor DU schreibst?
Jeder der Mana hat, hat need auf Wasser oder? Ohne Wasser? Was geht ohne Wasser in einer Instanz oder in einem Raid? Sag mir ob es möglich ist einen Raid vernünftig zu führen ohne Wasser, sag... Komm sag was... Also untergrab diese Fähigkeit nicht kk?


Ach nur so btw.
Sind hier die meisten irgendwie Streit-/Flame-Geil?^^


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es auch an der Art und Weise des Ansprechens liegen könnte, dass dir die Magier kein Wasser / Brot machen? Fragt man mich freundlich, gibt's was zu schlürfen / beißen. Kommt was wie "mach ma brot und wassa alter" gibt's nix. So einfach ist das.
> Gleiches beim porten.




Och Mensch... Lese doch einfach mal was ich schon 2x hingeschrieben habe zu dem... Man... SNÄRFD langsam111!!!einseins...


----------



## Shirokun (6. November 2008)

Erm naja Wasser und Brot bekommst du in jedem Gasthaus xD


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Erm naja Wasser und Brot bekommst du in jedem Gasthaus xD



oRly?


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Erdanos, da bist wohl dem falschen begegnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





xD made my mittagspause xD


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich heute Abend einlogg stell ich Brot und Wasser her, Lad irgendwo in Sw einen ein, Mache ein Portal nach Shat auf, Handle ihn an, Schenk ihm das Brot und das Wasser, und schick ihn durchs Portal, wenn er dann in den weiten des Nether verschwindet, hau ich ihm noch kräftig auffen Arsch und sag ihm nen schönen Gruss von Edanos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, wenn du das machen könntest, yay! Wär echt lieb von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




er versteht dich sicher nich xD


----------



## Alaris1 (6. November 2008)

Also ich möchte mich jetzt auch mal kurz einmischen!

Ich bin selbst Mage. Auch bei mir kommt es auf die "Fragestellung" an ob ich jemanden Brot oder wasser mache. Ich möchte nur daraufhinweisen, dass der Foliant des Essenherbeizauberns bzw. Wasser herbeizauberns, letzer Rang SCHEISS Teuer im Ah ist oder sogut wie selten oder gar nicht dropt!

Also das ein Mage manchmal das Wasser oder auch Brot in mengen wie 60-100 Stk. nicht ganz umsonst hergeben möchte ist wohl auch klar.

Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass man jede Menge Gold verlangen soll....

Genauso wie Portale herstellen, was ist denn dabei wenn man dem Mage die 90s für die verdammte Rune zahlt ? Manche setzten voraus das alles Gratis ist und verlangen selbst bei en eigenen Berufen horrende Preise...

lg
Alaris


----------



## BimmBamm (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Wasser/Brot/Kekse? MAGE... NUR MAGE! kk?



Ja und?! Brot und Wasser gibt es an jeder Ecke beim NPC (z. B. in Shat im unteren Viertel ist ein Kaffeeverkäufer, zwei Flugsekunden weiter ist der Brot-/Fleischverkäufer).

Ich spiele selbst einen Heil-Druiden und ein Problem mit Wasser ist mir überhaupt nie aufgefallen. Mag daran liegen, daß ich grundsätzlich vorbereitet in Gruppen/Raids auftauche, wobei meine Kaffee-Reserve meist nicht mal angebrochen ist, weil ich sie so gut wie nie brauche. Wenn Du irgendwelche Probleme mit Wasser hast (Brot brauchst Du als Heiler eh nicht), dann machst Du was falsch!

Ich verstehe Dein Problem nicht mal im Ansatz. Ich mußte noch nie einen Magier nach Wasser fragen. Wenn in Raids nicht ein Tisch von einem Magier zubereitet würde, wäre mir wahrscheinlich nicht mal aufgefallen, daß die das herstellen können.


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Ach wir haben doch unsere kleine Ausschweifung über die Mamis der WOW-Nation beendet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fühl mich nämlich mit meinem Magier grad wie Mutter Beimer. Geb meinem kleinen ein wenig meines Wissens mit, schmiere ihm seinen Pausenstulle, und halte ihm noch die Tür auf um in die große weite Welt zu gehn. Ach ja Mutter Theresa Nepokat, zu finden auf dem Realm "Die ewige Wacht".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckhexaule (6. November 2008)

Ich bin etwas sprachlos!
Wenn ich mit meinem Restro-Dudu unterwegs bin hab ich ne reg von ca. 650.
Bin ich im Schlachtzug komm ich auf über 800 reg. Ich glaub ich hab äusserst selten mal Wasser oder Kekse gebraucht.
Und was stören mich da 15s für Wasser?
Ich hasse Quel aber wenn Du 3 Tage die Quests machst, hast 500g.
Also weine hier nicht rum sondern sei ein Held und kämpfe.


----------



## NanaIchigo (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Ich weis wie ich mit Mages zu reden habe, meine Ausdrucksweise ist atm so weil ich bissl aggro bin wegen den Servern kk? Aber was du da sagst, eh sorry aber wie lange spielst du WoW? JEDER MAGE DEN ICH FRAGE GIBT MIR WASSER? HEy... ich habe sogar ein Makro gehabt... Verstehst du? Ein makro... "Hallo, könntest du mir bitte 60 Wasser für 1g machen? Wär echt sehr nett von dir, danke!" hah... ALso bitte jeder weis wie das mit den Mages ist... Also... Naja nc... Du bekommst nicht was du willst nur weil du lieb fragst, ich habe in den letzten Jahren außerhalb einer Instanz/Raid bestimmt nichtmal 5x ohne Gold irgendwas bekommen und das ist auch nicht nur bei mir so...!



du regst dich darüber auf das du kein Gold für GEtränke ausgeben willst aber willst gleichzeitig 1g für 60 Wasser zahlen, die nach einer bestimmten Zeit die du Offline bist, verschwinden?
O_o

Naja da zahl ich lieber 50s für ein Stack Ration der Naaru, die Leben und Mana reggen, und kann die dann auf Vorrat kaufen.... 

Mana probleme habe ich mit meinem Heal Druiden dank Anregen kaum in instanzen. meist gehe ich mit fast der gleichen Menge wasser raus die ich mitrein nehme.


----------



## Hivez (6. November 2008)

olol man laberst du hier n stuss zusammen..


----------



## BimmBamm (6. November 2008)

NanaIchigo schrieb:


> Naja da zahl ich lieber 50s für ein Stack Ration der Naaru, die Leben und Mana reggen, und kann die dann auf Vorrat kaufen....



Uh, 50 Silberlinge! Ja, die Mages haben da echt einen Vorteil! 

Ich bin dafür, daß alle anderen Klassen für ihre Schadenszauber oder Schläge demnächst bezahlen! Kann doch nicht angehen, daß ich nach einem Kara-Run als Jäger 8 Gold für Pfeile ausgeben muß (80 Silberlinge pro Stack für die Kara-Pfeile; 10 Stacks haut man schon mal raus), während alle anderen ihren Schaden umsonst machen! Und da nehme ich schon die Sparversion; die "Raid"-Pfeile kosten gleich 1,80 G pro Stack!

Jäger-Pfeilkosten-Wein-Thread now!!!1111


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. November 2008)

edanos...you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. November 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost -.-


----------



## PogoMike (6. November 2008)

hi
ich spiele auch ein mage.
und ich mache gerne portale oder stelle wasser und brot her. wenn mann mich höflich fragt.
aber meistens ist mann gerade on und wird schon fon 10 leuten zugespamt .
da sind dann auch so höfliche anfragen bei wie:
mach mal kekse wasserspender!!
port mal schnell shat!! 
mach mir mal flott 80x wasser 
usw.

deshalb antworte ich erst gar nicht mehr auf solche anfragen.

also es ist immer eine frage der anfrage, ob mann was bekommt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edanos (6. November 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas sprachlos!
> Wenn ich mit meinem Restro-Dudu unterwegs bin hab ich ne reg von ca. 650.
> Bin ich im Schlachtzug komm ich auf über 800 reg. Ich glaub ich hab äusserst selten mal Wasser oder Kekse gebraucht.
> Und was stören mich da 15s für Wasser?
> ...



Es geht nicht nur um das hier und jetzt, da brauch ich auch nicht unbedingt Wasser, wenn dann im Raid und da bekommt man ja... Es geht um WOTLK, weil da wirds nicht immer so sein das dein Manaregg so nice ist das du kein Wasser mehr brauchst... Außer du bist mit lahmen Grps unterwegs xD haha




NanaIchigo schrieb:


> du regst dich darüber auf das du kein Gold für GEtränke ausgeben willst aber willst gleichzeitig 1g für 60 Wasser zahlen, die nach einer bestimmten Zeit die du Offline bist, verschwinden?
> O_o
> 
> Naja da zahl ich lieber 50s für ein Stack Ration der Naaru, die Leben und Mana reggen, und kann die dann auf Vorrat kaufen....
> ...



Ja du wenn ich jedes Mal auch was bekommen würde, wenn ich 1g biete wär ja echt nice aber das ist nicht DER FALL! lol ey... Es ist traurig aber war.. PUNKT ...

BACK TO TOPIC!!
obowohl, wayne, server sind ja eh wieder on, flamed wie ihr wollt... Ändert nichts an den TATSACHEN!
Könnte natürlich auch sein das ihr alle solche casual-gamer seid die eh nie on sind und eh keine Ahnung haben, von daher... Naja, ich schau hier nemme rein, nicht in diesen post... baba


----------



## Blenderex (6. November 2008)

Also ich spiele selbst auch nen Mage und verlange für Wasser, Brot und Portale nie irgendwas. Meistens bekomme ich für Portale 1g, aber ohne danach gefragt zu haben. Und wenn ich gefragt werde, stelle ich den Spielern auch immer was her. Vorausgesetzt ich bin nicht gerade im Stress oder so.

Ich hab allerdings auch schon Spieler erlebt, die haben mich angehandelt ohne was zu schreiben. Ich dachte sie hätten sich verklickt und hab das Handelsfenster geschlossen. Wenige Sekunden später ging das Handelsfenster wieder auf. Und diesmal kam ein zu freundliches "80/80" zugeflüstert ^^
Im ersten Moment wusste ich gar nicht was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als ich dann bemerkt habe, dass er Wasser und Brot haben wollte, hab ich gefragt, ob das auch freundlicher geht. Aber über diese Frage hat er sich dann auch noch beschwert.  Zum Glück sind die wenigstens Spieler so. Aber ich denke mal, wenn ich NUR solchen Spielern begegnet wäre, dann wäre mir die Lust am herbeizaubern sicher auch schon vergangen.

Gruß,

Blender


----------



## youngceaser (6. November 2008)

fleisig buffedshow schauen dann weist es auch


----------



## Latharíl (6. November 2008)

edanos..auch wenn du das hier nicht mehr lesen wirst/willst/wtf ever...ich glaub, die meisten hier haben mehr gameerfahrung und wenn net, dann wenigstens einen höheren sozialverhaltenskill


----------



## Nepokat (6. November 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> edanos..auch wenn du das hier nicht mehr lesen wirst/willst/wtf ever...ich glaub, die meisten hier haben mehr gameerfahrung und wenn net, dann wenigstens einen höheren sozialverhaltenskill



Rischtisch, hab Sozialverhalten 374 von 375, der verdammischte eine Punkt bekomm ich nicht zustande, und wieso? Weil ich Schwiegermama einfach nicht die Füße massieren will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (6. November 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Buffed-Beta-Shows anschaut kann man in manchen Folgen Dalaran schon sehen da die Beta-Tester von Buffed dort auch herumlaufen.
> 
> Also was man ja schon auf jeden Fall weis durch die Buffed-Beta-Show ist das Dalaran Portale hat für jede Fraktion nach z.B. IF, SW, Shat, etc. und das es dort auch Banken gibt. Natürlich auch Händler für diverse Dinge und einen Flugpunkt, dass ist klar.
> 
> ...




also klassenlehrer gibt es da nicht und ein auktionshaus auch nicht aber es gibt lehrer für alle berufe.


----------

